# The Twins Came Home Healthy! Thanks All!



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone. The twin boys, Gabriel Evan and Nathaniel Luke, came home Saturday night after 4 days in the NICU for breathing issues and Jaundice. The first checkup yesterday went A-OK! They are doing well and now, we are sleeping less  Mom is healing and my 21month old daughter is adjusting well!

Thanks for all your prayers and support guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dude, they're beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sam, Congrats on your new beautiful editions!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

They look beautiful. Congrats again!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats buddy, and thanks for having some kids to pay taxes to support us in our old age


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats Sam!! They look beautiful. All three!!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

YAY! Congrats brother.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hooooooooooooo
Thats beautiful

2008 Edicion Limitadas


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

congrats on taking them home brother.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats really good to hear Sam!!!Congrats!!double the fun!!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your twins.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Outstanding, brother!!! Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

they look great and good to see you already got the baby sitter trained ha ha
congratulations again


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

great news, contrats Sam!

and welcome to 'no sleep' nights...  :lol:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats! Great looking family!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome brother!!! Congrats to you and your family!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats on your new additions to the family


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great looking kids right there brother. Congrats to you and your wife. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats man the awesome dynaminc duo has arrived : )


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cute..congrats


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Glad they are home. Congrats again.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great news and congrats!


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

ALRIGHT! CONGRATULATIONS! They look great! Cute as a button!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW you got your hands full with a very beautiful family. Congratulations on the new additions.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats bro.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats Brother I am glad to hear they are doing well!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice set of editions there Mom & Pop's--very nice indeed---The baby girl looks like she already knows here position in the pack. Get em sis! LOL


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

awwwwwwww
congrats!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

A beautiful sight! Glad to know that they are doing well...be blessed!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Fantastik!! your daughter is a doll, congrats!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats..beautiful kids


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

great news 
glad the boys are home with their family
congrats


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I love that look on her face, "Now I have TWO young slaves to do my bidding!"


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

cute little buggers, eh?!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats it is awesome they are doing well,


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats.. You both do good work.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Adorable, congatulations!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations and God's Blessings on both your little miracles.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations on the lovely new additions to the family!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

congratulations on the healthy twins. all the best to your wife and daughter


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the new additions to the family!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats, beautiful work.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats, you have a beautiful family!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Great news, Sam. Congratulations.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

great looking kids! excellent names! glad to hear everyone is doing well. congrats to you and the entire family!


----------

